# دراسة الصوتيات في المسرح والسينما والقاعات



## بغداد الرشيد (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هذا جزء مختصر عن أساسيات في تصميم الصوتيات في المباني أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم.​ 

دراسة الصوتيات​في​المسرح والسينما والقاعات​ 














دور السينما ( التي تستخدم الآلات الصوتية العادية )

1- شكل المسقط للسينما يكون محكوما بمجال الرؤية والذي يكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مستطيل كبير أو على شكل مروحة ضيقة.
2-  أن عمل البلكون يهدف إلى أن تقل المسافة بين الشاشة العرض وأبعد القاعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وتسمح طبيعة مكبر الصوت الموجهة بجعل البلكون أكثر عمقا.
3- مع أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الخلفية فإن النتيجة لن تكون مستحبة بالنسبة للمقاعد الأمامية. لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل التقوية المتتابعة المطلوبة.
4- يجب أن يكون مكبر الصوت خلف الشاشة وفي منتصفها تقريبا.
5- لتقليل الترديد، يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت.
6- الحائط الخلفي يجب عمله من مادة ماصة ومشتتة.
7- يجب أن يكون إنحدار الأرضية أقل منه في حالة المسرح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور إلى أسفل شاشة العرض ويشترط إلا يكون مكبر الصوت منخفضا جدا.
8- يجب مراجعة إحتمالات حدوث الأصداء لجميع الزوايا الحادة.
9- أي فراغ خلف الشاشة يجب عمل أسطحه من مواد ماصة.
10- يجب السماح بالتفاوت في حجم الجمهور، ولذلك يجب أن تكون المقاعد ماصة بأقصى قدر ممكن.








دور السينما ( الصوت المجسم )

1- إستعمال الصوت المجسم يغير مفهوم التصميم الصوتي للسينما كليا، بعد نشر مكبرات الصوت حول القاعة.
2- من الضروري ألا يكون ( التأثير التوجيهي ) مشوشا بالانعكاسات.
3- هذا يعني أن جميع أسطح الحوائط يجب أن تكون ماصة للصوت بما في ذلك محيط الشاشة، ويفضل أن تكون مشتتة أيضا.
4- ( الشكل التوجيهي ) للسقف يصبح غير مناسب، وينصح بعمل سقف أفقي مشتت للصوت.
5- عند تصميم سينما تعمل بالنظام العادي للصوت المسجل يجب أن نضع في الحسبان إحتمال تركيب المعدات الخاصة بالصوت المجسم في مرحلة لاحقة.
6- السينما المصممة من أجل الصوت المجسم، والتي تحتوي على عواكس قابلة للسحب وغلإعادة، تمثلحلا وسطا معقولا.
7- يجب السماح بالتفاوت في حجم الجمهور، ولذلك يجب أن تكون المقاعد ماصة بأكبر قدر ممكن.
8- إذا أمكن، فأنه يجب توجيه مكبر الصوت تجا مؤخرة القاعة وألا يكون مقصورا على المقاعد المجاورة فقط.













قاعات المحاضرات 

1- من الضروري الأقتصاد في منطقة الجلوس والممرات البينية.
2- في القاعات الكبيرة فإن الصفوف المقاعد المائلة حول منصة المحاضر ستقلل المسافة بينه وبين آخر صف، ولكن خطوط الرؤية لشاشة عرض ( الصور الثابتة ) ستحدد العرض الكلي لمنطقة الجلوس.
3- المقاعد المتدرجة تعطي صوتيات جيدة تتوافق مع خطوط رؤية جيدة لشاشة العرض ومنصة الشرح.
4- وجود عاكس مائل علوي وسقف أفقي عاكس يعطي تقوية كافية للصوت في معظم الحالات بشرط ألا يكون السقف عاليا جدا.
5- في حالة عدم إستعمال عاكس مائل فوق المنصة يجب أن يكون السقف أعلى المحاضر مشتتا للصوت.
6- يجب أن تعمل الحوائط خلف. وحول المحاضر كعواكس عندما يدير ظهره للمستمعين.
7- يجب منع الانعكاسات المتداخلة عند المنصة وذلك إما بعمل الجدران مائلة مع بعضها أو باستعمال مواد مشتتة للصوت.
8- يجب أن تكون الحوائط على الجانبين مشتتة للصوت أو غير متوازية.
9- يجب أن يكون الحائط الخلفي ماصا للصوت، وإذا كان مقوسا أن يكون مشتتا للصوت أيضا.
10- يجب أن تكون المقاعد والطاولات مبطنة، وإذا أستعملت ظهور للطاولات ( للكتابة عليها ) فيجب أن تكون مصنوعة من خشب رقائقي مثقب به حشوة ماصة للصوت.
11- يجب منع الأصداء المحتمل حدوثها بين الحائط الخلفي والسقف.








المسارح

1- يجب ترتيب المقاعد والممرات البينية بأقصى قدر ممكن من الأقتصاد لتقليل المسافة بين المقاعد الأخيرة ومنصة التمثيل.
2- بسبب خطوط الرؤية فإن القاعة العريضة ستجعل الجمهور أقرب لمنصة من القاعة الكبيرة الطول. والشكل المروحي سيقلل عمق القاعة إلى أدنى حد بالنسبة لنفس العدد من المقاعد ونفس الزاوية الرؤية المطلوبة.
3-  أيضا فأن الشرفات تقلل المسافة إلى ابعد مقعد عن المنصة، ولكن يجب ألا يكون الشرفات عميقة بالقدر الذي يسبب ظلالا صوتية فوق المقاعد الخلفية للصالة.
4- وفقا للتقنيات الحديثة للتمثيل، يجب ألا يزيد بعد أبعد مقعد عن 30 مترا من مركز منطقة التمثيل.
5- يجب عمل المقاعد بإنحدار جيد، على الأقل لتعطي خطوط رؤية واضحة من كل فرد من الجمهور إلى الممثل الواقف في مقدمة المنصة.
6- أيضا يجب عمل الشرفات بالميل اللازم لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة إلى مقدمة منطقة التمثيل.
7- يجب تصميم العواكس العلوية بما فيها السقف لتوفير تقوية تصاعدية للصوت تجاه مؤخرة القاعة ويجب أن تكون العواكس منخفضة بالقدر العملي والجمالي المطلوب.
8- الأسطح التي لا تستعمل كعواكس يجب أن تكون مشتتة للصوت.
9- يجب أن يكون الحائط الخلفي ماصا للصوت أعلى من مستوى الرأس، وإذا كان مقوسا فيجب أن يكون مشتتا للصوت أيضا.
10- يجب منع الأصداء من الزوايا الحادة في مؤخرة القاعة، ومثل هذه الزوايا قد توجد في المسقط مثلما توجد في القطاع.
11- يجب أن تكون المقاعد ماصة للصوت بقدر الأمكان.



:63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63:


----------



## miro1_6 (11 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه
حقيقى استفدت منه جدااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير يا بغداد


----------



## هند الدغار (12 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ......بالتوفيق ومنتظرين المذيد


----------



## السعدني (20 أبريل 2007)

thank you................


----------



## مهندسه رنا (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكني اطلب من حضرتك تنزيل امثله لمشاريع مسارح او سينما لكي تعم المعرفه
لكم كل تقدير واحترام استفدت كثيرا


----------



## nour89 (4 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ahmed ramzy93 (4 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (17 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

